# Wi-Fi Hotspot help



## Caring1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Like the title suggests, I am having issues for the last few days with my phone's hotspot, turning itself off even though no settings have changed and it is set to always be on.
The only thing that has changed is a few App updates, like Messenger and a game, but I cant see how they would affect it.
I have scoured thoroughly through ALL settings and tried suggestions after Googling also.
Battery saver/ optimization is off, hotspot is set to always on, wi-fi off and using data only etc.
Any ideas?
I don't really want to buy _another _new phone just because of this issue, I use it daily to tether my iPad and another phone while out and about, and not having it is restricting what I can do.


----------



## ozkisses (Sep 25, 2018)

I read that you have tried many things so probably already investigated my suggestion but I had the same problem recently and found out that 3G played a big part in my problem. I switched to 4 G for when I am out and haven't had a problem since. If you have already considered this then i am 'zero, zip, zilch, nada' help.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 26, 2018)

ozkisses said:


> I read that you have tried many things so probably already investigated my suggestion but I had the same problem recently and found out that 3G played a big part in my problem. I switched to 4 G for when I am out and haven't had a problem since. If you have already considered this then i am 'zero, zip, zilch, nada' help.


Thanks, I had seen that suggested previously and tried switching preferred network to 4G and running it that way, no go.

Still haven't found what is causing that issue, but getting around it sort of by using my older phone to hotspot off, the only problem there is when I get a call, the call drops out and I have to turn the hotspot off to receive calls. 
That was the initial reason I bought the new one to begin with.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 5, 2018)

I had hotspot issue on my iPhone 5s.
There is no hotspot at all from time to time.


----------

